# Ebike specific shoes? Opinions



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Was thinking about this when almost crushing my toe between my pedal and a manzanita stub the other day that with ebikes and the big torque they generate that there is a niche for manufactures to start producing ebike specific shoes. 

In a year of riding an ebike I’ve had some of the most brutal pedal strikes I’ve ever experienced on an Mtb. Especially in boost on e8000 where it will give you an extra blip of assistance after you stop peddling. 

would be great if someone would make a specific ebike shoe that had a reinforced toe cap and some extra protection around the ankle area. Something mid-rise like the shimano m200 was but on both ankles would be great. Not anything crazy but just a little more burly than current offerings. 


Anyone else see the value in this or do normal Mtb shoes suffice?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

My ebike has significantly shorter cranks than my normal bike and I pedal strike far less. Look into a set around 160mm, 5 to 10mm will make a massive difference. 

And I wear both specialized and 5/10 clipless shoes that are plenty stiff enough for smacking stumps and rocks.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Just don't pedal


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Timberlands

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

RBoardman said:


> My ebike has significantly shorter cranks than my normal bike and I pedal strike far less. Look into a set around 160mm, 5 to 10mm will make a massive difference.
> 
> And I wear both specialized and 5/10 clipless shoes that are plenty stiff enough for smacking stumps and rocks.


might be worth a shot. It's not the frequency so much as the intensity.. also clipping things is more violent with torque of motor.. maybe I'm just sloppy! Lol


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

these work well both on and off the bike.
ebike shoes


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Cracking up at the post above me...

Try some fiveten impacts. Their toe box is pretty strong. I used to race DH with them with no issues and I had far more rock strikes doing that than riding my ebike.

https://www.adidas.com/us/five-ten-impact-pro-mountain-bike-shoes/FU7524.html


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Just, no. There are some components that do need to be eMTB specific, but this ain't one of them...


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Just, no. There are some components that do need to be eMTB specific, but this ain't one of them...


So you're saying I was bamboozled by industry marketing paying an extra 50% for my ebike rated chamois cream?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

RBoardman said:


> So you're saying I was bamboozled by industry marketing paying an extra 50% for my ebike rated chamois cream?


No, that one's legit. It includes iron dust that helps create a faraday cage around your testicles to ensure no risk of EMF damage.


----------

